# Anyone around here have a Leica?



## refeek

Just wondering.

I've seen a lot of 2-3k cameras, but anyone able to afford (maybe for work?) a Leica?

They make me weep with joy.


----------



## Marin

dudemanppl


----------



## Mr_Torch

Wow, I used to have a Leica, my dad gave it to me. It was his pride and joy, I don't remember the model but it was super fantastic. Best of the Best is what the Leica is.

That was about 35 years ago. I'm 48 now


----------



## Conspiracy

wish i had a leica would be a fun camera to have


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


dudemanppl


yup. dudemanppl.. the youngest one of all of us =.=


----------



## sub50hz

I have a Leica Mini II that's been broken for 10 years (unfortunate skateboarding "accident" in high school).









Now that I think of it, it was a pretty boss P+S. Maybe I will find another one to replace it.


----------



## refeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888;14226015*
> yup. dudemanppl.. the youngest one of all of us =.=


..Neat.

I am infatuated with their looks. Not just the pictures they take, but the body too. Nothing else really catches my eye like a Leica.


----------



## dudemanppl

Not yet, folks. They sure are pretty, but I'm buying one to take pictures with.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl;14227875*
> They sure are pretty, but I'm buying one to take pictures with.


Makes a change.


----------



## dudemanppl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk;14228413*
> Makes a change.


LOL'd.


----------



## mz-n10

friends got a sl2 jahre 50.


----------



## Manyak

I really don't get the hype behind Leicas. To me they kind of seem like the Bose of cameras.


----------



## VortexBlast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manyak;14260846*
> I really don't get the hype behind Leicas. To me they kind of seem like the Bose of cameras.


Not truly the Bose of cameras. Bose is some overhyped, overexpensive, ugly and rubbish sounding sound systems. Leica is a lot different than that. I do agree that they are eye wateringly expensive but they are beautiful to look and hold at, produces amazing pictures in a relatively small body with those lovely, sharp Leica lenses and they are stealthy and very quiet when taking pictures. Also the fact that it's manual feels like it's an extension to the eye.
I must admit that I have never hold a Leica, just a russian copy called the Zorki 4 but the rangefinder experience is very much different and refreshing. I might be able to hold a real Leica and maybe borrow for quite a while from a friend but he never shows up with it.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VortexBlast;14266543*
> Not truly the Bose of cameras. Bose is some overhyped, overexpensive, ugly and rubbish sounding sound systems. Leica is a lot different than that. I do agree that they are eye wateringly expensive but they are beautiful to look and hold at, produces amazing pictures in a relatively small body with those lovely, sharp Leica lenses and they are stealthy and very quiet when taking pictures. Also the fact that it's manual feels like it's an extension to the eye.
> I must admit that I have never hold a Leica, just a russian copy called the Zorki 4 but the rangefinder experience is very much different and refreshing. I might be able to hold a real Leica and maybe borrow for quite a while from a friend but he never shows up with it.


Well ok, Bose was kind of a bad analogy because they're really crap, I was just going for the "overhyped" part.

Think of it this way: Let's assume for a second that Leicas have the best image quality out of all cameras smaller than medium format - the best lenses and the best sensors. Great. I still think you would get better photos putting that same amount of money into a DSLR system and strobes and what not, then getting a film rangefinder on the side if you still want the "experience" of it. Hell, you could easily put together an entire darkroom for only a fraction of a fraction of the cost of a Leica, or you can just develop and scan your negatives and be done with it.

So really, I see no reason whatsoever to buy one.


----------



## somebodysb2

Meeeeee

M6, M8.2 Safari, M9

Leica IMO has the best lenses, but not the best camera bodies, thats why I now use a D3+adapter+Leica lens


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Say you had the cash to afford a M9 would you?

I love the design, retro feel and picture quality that seems to embody the Leica design but realistically looking at the pricetag in comparison to Canon and Nikon's top of the line offerings... I love the less is more mentallity and I do think that modern DSLRs have too many features that take away from capturing a moment, but this simplicity comes at too high of a pricetag.

Thoughts? No hate intended, the picture is what counts and the only people who care about the equipment is us.


derp


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *somebodysb2*


derp


----------



## dudemanppl

http://www.leitax.com/leica-lens-for-nikon-cameras.html
But why the hell would you buy a Safari? R glass isn't really as good as M glass though. 180 Cron and 280 Elmarit apparently have an insane amount of image quality along with the Vario-Elmarit 70-180. Everything else is pretty average. While with M, the EVERYTHING (aspherical) is amazing, especially the 50 Lux.


----------



## somebodysb2

2 very quick, out of focus and shaky pics with a crappy point and shoot camera:
http://bertram46.smugmug.com/Other/Blankthis-umad/18135242_NGwTpd#1392112685_BqHxGxk
for some reason the piece of paper with text "somebodysb2" didn't show up, but you can see it in pic 2, sorta.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl;14277432*
> http://www.leitax.com/leica-lens-for-nikon-cameras.html
> But why the hell would you buy a Safari? R glass isn't really as good as M glass though. 180 Cron and 280 Elmarit apparently have an insane amount of image quality along with the Vario-Elmarit 70-180. Everything else is pretty average. While with M, the EVERYTHING (aspherical) is amazing, especially the 50 Lux.


I bought Safari because I see it as a collectors item, limited production run, and a quick search on ebay shows that theres none for sale too, its rare.


----------



## chasent

At High school I used many clones of earlier Leicas, and my photography teacher let me have a play with his Leica M3. If you want to play around with rangefinders, get a FED 2 or 3 + Jupiter-12/Jupiter-8/Jupiter-9 lens/es. I found that the main difference between the two brands was: 1.) the brand name and 2.) The copy lenses vary in quality an astonishing amount due to low precision in the factories. I own a FED2 + Jupiter-12, I love them, but they just sit on my desk and look awesome at the moment (and probably will for the foreseeable future).

Rangefinders are awesome! I just wish Voightlander/Epson would make another digital rangefinder (the mechanical shutter is awesome of those) or a new player would enter the game as Leica will never get cheaper.


----------



## dudemanppl

And there was this one crazy motherfather that cut up his 5DII and converted it into M mount. http://www.flickr.com/photos/4316884...in/photostream


----------



## Marin

Keep it on topic.


----------



## tr4656

I got myself a M8.

My new toy is the Fuji X100 though. Its pretty nice.


----------

